# Kitchen wanted. HELP!!!!!!!



## mell (Oct 7, 2004)

I am trying to start up a small Chocolate company in Staten Island, NY and can't find a licensed kitchen to work out of. I have tried the community centers with no luck and am about to move on to begging local restaurants, which I would rather not to. I am looking for a medium sized kitchen to rent for two weeks a month somewhere in the city, New Jersey or even in Sullivan county (Port Jervis, or Monticello) if anyone has any information that might be useful or any leads or even would be willing to share a kitchen please please feel free to contact me. I have all of my equipment and would like to start ASAP.
Thanks
Mell


----------



## dan_sonoma (Aug 25, 2004)

Have you try local churches ???

Get the phone book and COLD call every one top to bottom in that section . You might find one ! Good luck !


----------



## mell (Oct 7, 2004)

I have tried everywhere from schools to churches to catering halls to community centers and no one is willing to rent in fact most people have laughed at me and I am running out of ideas. Most places I have had offers from are over 2 hours away and charge over $1,000 a week. I think that is a bit much considering I don't need storage or an oven I just need a stove, a fridge for use while I'm there and an outlet for a table top tempering machine which I would be more than willing to pay utilities for. If I am wrong and the rent has been reasonable please let me know so I can at least get started working. Thanks for taking the time to respond
Mell


----------



## josephreese (Jan 3, 2002)

Many VFW (Veterans of Foreign Wars) posts have kitchens. The one my father-in-law frequents has a serviceable kitchen, and they've been known to rent out their hall and kitchen space. If you haven't already, try talking with the VFWs in your area.


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

VFW's are a good idea. You may also want to try a vocational center. Here in Philly, there's one maybe 10 minutes into the 'burbs. They teach developmentally delayed adults. They have a 300sf kitchen with ALL equipment. I went to check it out. It looked like it may have been a cafeteria for the students at one point. Anyhow, they rent it out hourly, weekly, or monthly. Monthly with sole ownership (meaning no one else shares it) was $1,600 and it included quite a big of extras. The money they made off the kitchen rental went to fund their programs. Maybe you can find something similar in your area. Being that it's NY, I'm sure it would be more, but $1,000 a week sounds way too pricey.


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

P.S. You can try an incubator kitchen as well, but who knows what kind of neighborhood that would be in.


----------



## mell (Oct 7, 2004)

I would be interested in learning more about the kitchen in Philly. I just spoke to my aunt who lives in South Jersey and she said she would be willing to let me stay there on the days I would use the kitchen. I was wondering if you knew what the daily and weekly rent would be or if you had contact information you could give me. Anything you can offer is greatly appreciated. Thanks
Mell


----------



## latinstyle (Dec 5, 2004)

Wow, my partner and I are just in the first few months of having moved our relatively successful little bakery/catering kitchen out of our house and into a leased commercial kitchen. We live in a very high-rent part of southern California and these posts are making it clear to me just how lucky we are. We've got 500 sq ft plus a walk-in complete with a 6-top, a 36" griddle, and our convection oven we brought in, seperate freezer, ice-maker (500 lbs), full sinks, eveything legal and licensed, 10 years old and clean. It's at one end of a sports center and they only use it a few days a year. Total rent, including all utilities, $750 a month. My god, I didn't realize HOW fortunate we are till I read these posts. I scoured the papers for over a year and NEVER saw an ad for a commercial kitchen until this one came along, and we went over and signed the lease that very day. I am new to this board and I'm further encouraged to find so many people who have started humbly as we are, and who have more experience than we do and lots of good advice. Mell, I'm sure you'll find something, and I wish you the best of luck. Aren't we the craziest people, trying to figure out how to give the people something they'll enjoy?


----------



## caterer718 (Jan 27, 2005)

I have a kitchen in NJ close to SI
Please E-mail
Vinny


----------



## happy (Oct 29, 2011)

Anyone knows of a restaurant for rent in NJ?


----------



## janine ciardi (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi.

I'm not sure if you're still looking, but I own a catering company, and recently relocated to Central Jersey (Manasquan). I live in a condo on the beach and there's a restaurant downstairs from us (on the boardwalk) It's not being rented in the winter months and I'm pretty sure the guys that had the restaurant there this summer are not coming back this summer due to retirement. I can give your information to my landlord or I can give you his via a private email and you can see what information he can give you.

Also, maybe we can talk about networking together. I do more entrees and appetizers than desserts.

Let me know if you want the information and I will give it to you.

Good luck with everything! 

-Janine

[email protected]


----------

